# 2007 Mid Buckeye Circuit schedule 4-1 date change also 9-15 change.



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Opens in Red and Circuits in Green. 

*MBC CIRCUIT TOURNAMENTS
4-28 Clearfork
5-5 Portage Lakes
5-19 Alum Creek
6-9 Pleasant Hill
7-14 Delaware
7-28 Sandusky Bay

OPEN TOURNAMENTS
4-15 OPEN Clearfork
5-6 OPEN Portage Lakes
7-29 OPEN Sandusky Bay
9-16 OPEN Pleasant Hill*


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

4-1-07 at Clear Fork  BOOOOO ! lol


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to talk to Gary up there and if available i will probably move that to 4-22 the weekend before we start our circuit.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the 4-1-07 date at Clear Fork...good history for Vance and I there!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

If you need a flyer or a membership form or any information pm me or call me i can mail you the flyer and info.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I still dont like the 4-1 date ! LOL Hey guys , at least I pointed you in the right direction last year . I need to take up on some of my own advise ounce and a while ! I foresee an area being swamped with boats for this one !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

4-1-07?????? You guys may want to borrow my ice gear.  Now that's what I call being the first out of the chute. You may think I'm kidding, but I can remember freezing temps and snow flakes in April, but there again I have a few more years on me than you kids. Phil- I have to agree, that is a little early.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on Dale , it stays about 4-6 degrees cooler up there than here as well . LOL


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL i may push it back to the week before the circuit tournament as it was a little cold last year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds like a much better idea Jerry.
Now you watch. we'll have an early spring and it will be 60 degrees
NOT!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm still voting for keeping the April 1 date. Something to look forward to


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Did your Mom drop you as a baby??  
Just kidding, man you have 6 or 7 months to fish, at least let the ice get off the water!  KIDS!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd rather spend a day out on the water, in freezing conditions, catching bass than sitting in my rocking chair hoping that someone will change my Depends for me  OLD FARTS!!!

Seriously though, the April 1 Clear Fork event was awesome last year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I assume you think 57 is old?  Ask GarryS about me, you'll be enlighted!!
Might be older- but also whole lot wiser.  You only hope you live as long as I do and do what I do at my age.  
Trust me I fish in canada when the temp in April here are warm compared to what we have up there. It's not uncommon to have 25-30 degrees until the end of May, but again then have 70 degrees. When it's 25-30 the smallies up there are on fire! Honestly I love the cold weather, but after 2 broken backs it doesn't agree all the time.
You have to lighten up, it was meant as a joke!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> I'd rather spend a day out on the water, in freezing conditions, catching bass than sitting in my rocking chair hoping that someone will change my Depends for me  OLD FARTS!!!


Great post!
I agree, it was cool last year...
Plus the carp and the muskies bit good that day...


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes and the biggest fish of the year was caught that day a nice 5.61 lber by liquids brother.

We don't need no winter or no stinking ice suck suck suck.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

early april==> go for it! :B


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Before you put ice fishing down, you really ought to try it. Not only is it fun but you'll have no tears waiting to get out and fish, You can actually fish all year!!  Jerry if you want no ice you'll have to move WAY south, and take the fair weather whiners with you  :S That way we can enjoy ice while you enjoy the open water, & we'll all be happy. I was that way for a long time until I started to ice fish, funny- it is as much if not more fun than all the tournaments I fished for 25+ years. You guys that have never tried it- give it a serious shot before you put it down. It's the fastest growing fishing rage of all at this time.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember when we have COLD temp snow and ice and you guys are inside wishing you could go fishing -- WE WILL BE!!  :B


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

anytime you have an open spot I'd love 2 go, cheers, you've got my pm


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Soon as we have good ice you more than welcome. That goes for anyone wanting to try it out or just go and enjoy the friendship we have out there. As long as I have room anyone is welcome to join, hey, we can always find an empty bucket to sit on!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

This may just be the year that you and Carl get me on the ice. I would feel more comfortable going with an experienced icer. And my middle boy who is 9 has some interest in getting on the ice. So i may have to visit you or carl this winter.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

jerry.... carls a big boy..... do you really want to be around him when he gets to dancing? lol jk 

i got a question..... is the ice usually smooth enough for hockey skates?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lets put it this way if the ice is safe enough for carl its safe enough for me and my boy.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

everyone please not that the April 1st open tournament date is now april 15th


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*WOOHOOOOO ! *


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very wise move Jerry! You did good Buddy!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well after looking at last years temps and turn out. This will put the tournament about a week or so before the first circuit tournament and should also draw the guys that are prefishing for that. And the fishing should be about perfect up there.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

BOOOOO!
Now we have to wait an extra two weeks to start tournament fishing.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL Adam hey man good seeing you and chris today I finally made it home man it was a mad house trying to get out of that complex and back over to 70.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Note that the 9-15 phill open has changed to 9-16 as all opens will be on sundays. 

These are all the final changes and the schedule is set in stone now and will remain so unless we have to cancel during the season.


----------

